# Due....maybe?



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

No clue when she was bred, I have only had her a month. Ligaments seem all but gone, not much of a belly and not much of a milk bag. This is her first pregnancy. I am just getting myself all concerned over nothing? Or is she really going to kid soon?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Can we get a pic from behind with her tail up please? It's super hard to tell in these pics because there isn't much to go from! lol But it would be easier with other pics. Was she ever big, maybe she has already dropped? 

Are you sure she is pregnant? From these pictures, I would say at least another month, but I am no expert and I can't go off of her udder or her backend.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Working on uploading more pics, she didn't want to cooperate with the "tail up" pics. But while taking pics of her udder I noticed she had little drips of colostrum dried on the tips of her teats. When I put her back in her pen, she squatted like she was going to pee, but didn't. Thinking she's in labor now. Will upload the rest of the pics as soon as I can.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmm.. she does have a bag, but are you sure the drips of colostrum aren't just her teat plugs? Mine always have those.

My last doe who kidded did that squat thing a week before the day she had her buckling.. I thought she was in labor too. Is she contracting at all?

But she VERY well could be in labor, just wondering if there are any other signs at all.  Good luck with her!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's been agitated and trying to break out of her pen the last few days. I am not noticing any contractions, but she's just been acting weird for about a week. This is her first time kidding and she might just be confused by what's going on. She wants to stay close to me but gets agitated by anyone or anything else around her. Maybe I am just noticing some of these things because I am watching her more closely? All of the goats I had in the past had their babies all on their own and I woke up to find new babies in the morning. Some of the ones from this herd had theirs without showing any signs of being close to labor at all. I almost didn't pen one of them up because she hadn't bagged up or anything. Next morning I found her baby curled up in a corner abandoned by her.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I notice EVERYTHING when I watched closely. I think goats are in labor 3 weeks before they really are, simply because they are acting weird. Everyone always told me that if they are acting weird, they are probably close. But that was NEVER true. When they are close, you will know, because things start getting serious. 

When you feel like you should go out but you just REALLY don't want to and know that nothing will be happening, THAT is when it will be happening. And I am not kidding at all! Trust your gut, and check twice in an hour if you feel like you should, it doesn't hurt. 

When they contract, their vulvas will get right tight almost like they are sucked in, if that makes sense. Here is a pic of serious labor. This goat kidded about 25 minutes after these pictures.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cleaned out her pen tonight and put down fresh straw just in case.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

She really doesn't look hollow around the tail. Doesn't even look big enough to be pregnant, except maybe a month or two along? Are you sure you're not just having difficulty locating ligaments? It can be difficult to figure out if you've never done it before. My apologies if what I'm seeing is much different from what you're feeling. Photos can be deceiving.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

And yes what you are seeing are just normal plugs.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

But there is colostrum because while I was feeling her milk bags I got squirted and I wasn't squeezing like I was milking either, just trying to see if there was anything in them. That wouldn't happen unless she was close, right?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I know I keep on comparing my doe to yours, I'm sorry! But I wanted to say that I squeezed colostrum out (on accident) several days before kidding once. Is her udder full (tight)? Then yes, if it's full of colostrum, she is probably close.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Gosh, I don't know. I hope someone more experienced will chime in. She isn't uddered up at all. There might have been enough in a duct to come out if you squeezed or if you picked the plug off a drip would reseal it. My FFs get that plug about 3 months along.

Could you post a pic of a side view to see if maybe she's got a single and has dropped low. But that top view really doesn't look like she's not more than 2 month preg.

Second opinions, please?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought I had posted a side shot. She looked like her belly was bigger last week and then she looked like she had dropped. Her milk bags have gone from really not anything at all to what she has today. The information on this site is all I have to go by, none of the other goats gave any indication they were close at all. No bagging up, no nesting behavior, nothing. They were all running together on the mountain and all but this one gave birth a month ago.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

She's REALLY slim to be pregnant! Some girls can hide their babies very well though.

Try grabbing the skin on the back of her udder. If there is a bunch of extra skin, her udder is not strutted. If you can barely pull any skin, then it's not. It would help to take a picture of you doing that too so we can see how much skin is loose.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I will do that tomorrow. I know, if it weren't for the fact that she is developing a milk bag and has colostrum, I wouldn't believe she's pregnant at all.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay. Here is my guess whats going on. During about the last month and a half there will be a back and forth as they expand. They get a little bigger, then drop, a little bigger, then drop. Same with the ligaments; they loosen, tail head opens wider, loosen further, open wider. This explains why at times the ligs appear to have come back. If I had to guess, I would bet she's still about a month out. When you feel her udder, is it starting to feel firmer as if "the plumbing" is forming? The udder doesn't actually fill with milk until much closer. Some does have meatier udders than others. 

She does look steep in the rear but that may just be the way she's standing. Has any of her behavior changed?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

It could be a precocious udder.  Meaning she isn't pregnant but she IS making milk. Chances are slim, but it's possible.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

What color was the colostrum?

I can't even FIND ligaments on my big girls (Nubian and Lamancha) and they aren't even anywhere close to kidding. It's just squishy in there and always has been. I don't know why. Have you felt her ligs before?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

When I first got her, she was thin. They were all just grazing on what they could find and not being fed much. I was surprised at how fast she got a belly, probably because like you said she was going back and forth. About a week later she seemed to "drop" and she hasn't really gotten any fatter since. Behavior has been weird the last week and more so the last two days. She acts almost desperate to break out of her pen and she wants to stay close to me anytime I am outside. She cries and yells all day long, not like she's in pain, but like she's unhappy about where she is. She also gets upset if she loses sight of me at any time. Very restless.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Colostrum was cream colored. Not quite white, but very light colored.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Is she getting free choice hay? She maybe telling you she's ready for more groceries. Mine get ravenous the last month of pregnancy, can't walk out to the barn without the drama queens crying as if they're absolutely starving to death. And this time of year with no browse left, they really pay attention when we enter into sight. They know there's probably food involved. In the summertime, when the living is easy, they ignore us!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is getting all the hay she wants with a little bit of grain each day in the milking station.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Were they being kept in a big pasture? She may have gotten adjusted to her surroundings, and looking again to expand her territory? Was she separated from a close family member after the move?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She was separated from EVERYONE. I sold the rest and kept her. They were allowed to run the entire mountain, no fences, no boundries. Just lots of coyotes and mountain lions, rocks and trees.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe she feels like she hasn't said enough in her young life. LOL Or maybe she's a loud one when pregnant like my girl.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She was a bottle baby herself last year and was one of two in the herd that were tame. I kept her because she is sweet and didn't appear to be ready to pop. She is spoiled and very vocal.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, wow! There's your answer! Of course! She really needs a buddy. She probably will have one soon and will become very attached to you in the meantime. But that totally explains her behavior. Just give her as much attention as you can until she kids. Put a radio in the barn for her, that might help relieve her stress a little.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

These past couple of days, has she wagged her tail a lot? Maybe she is in heat...


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I could get a pinch of her udder, nothing more. 

http://[URL=http://s86.photobucket.com/user/ajneal30/media/1453409_10152112308415409_1042237314_n.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Although considering we are supposed to get a snowstorm Wednesday, this might all be pointless. What other day would she kid? Of course it will be in the middle of the night on Wednesday.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

By the looks of your last pic she is developing an udder, but looks like it might be a few weeks in the future to me. All does are different but in my 100+ kiddings I think it might be a while..


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I kept her for that reason. I was hoping to have the rest of the herd sold before they had their babies. but they all went into labor on the trailer ride home. I kept her because she was sweet and looked like she had a while before she kidded. I hope she waits for another couple of weeks. Gives me time to work with her more and fatten her up more.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Her udder seems pretty full. Hmmm.... I'm thinking in 1-2 weeks she will pop with a single.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

She looks to have nice milking teets so don't give up on her. Let her kid in a few weeks and go from there.....


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's already a pro at the milking stantion, hops right up and heads for the grain. She lets me handle her with minimal objection. No kicking just a littlie bit of shifting around and dirty looks. "Just what do you think you are doing under there!?" By the time she kids, she should be a pro. She followed me out to the road this morning to get the trash cans. No leash or halter, just let her run free, she had a lot of fun bucking and kicking around, but never got more than a few feet from me.


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like she might be your milk supply for the next ten years.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Without that udder, I wouldn't say she was bred. Does tend to start developing an udder 4-6 wks before they kid. You can palpate an udder abt 6wks pre kidding, and you can usually start to see the udder from afar by 4wks pre kidding. I'd give vaccine abt then if you don't know her history. And copper, Bose, check eyelids, trim hooves.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I actually felt something kicking and rolling around in her today! She's been pretty grouchy yesterday and today too. Got kind of grumpy with a neighbor kid and then again tonight with my husband. She doesn't want anyone but me around her. I seriously doubt there is any more than one kid in there though. When I pressed on one side of her belly, I would feel a kick on the other. Pretty cool.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I swear the blanked out word isn't as bad as it looks, lol.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Remember any movement on the left side could be rumen activity. If she has never been pregnant before and you can feel a firm layer of udder tissue she is pregnant. A virgin doe basically has teats with no "plumbing" underneath. The exception being precocious udder which is extremely rare and occurs in heavy milking lines, which I doubt yours is.

It is really hard to say from the pictures. If you have been checking the condition of her udder and she has RECENTLY gone from ABSOLUTELY NOTHING (as in virgin doe nothing), to feeling something now, she may still have a while to go yet. But if you felt something back when you brought them home a month ago you could be getting close.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

What a good thing to look forward to from your girl! I agree that she sure doesn't look like she is carrying...but we all know that they will fool you every time! Keep us posted!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yup Felina is due this coming saturday! Her teets started to enlarge, her ligs are really hard to find now, her belly says maybe twins or a large buckling...but her udder is hardly there. When I touch her belly or udder she tightens up so much its hard to tell, and I know her due date!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Put her up on the stand again today and just watched the show. Her belly (while still very small) jumps and rolls and you can almost see little hooves kicking. My son's got to feel the baby kick. Was pretty fun. Her udder seems smaller though? I don't know if her stomach is just getting bigger and overtaking her udder or if it's actually shrinking. Her milk bag felt looser as well. Kind of like it had been milked out and was empty.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She almost doubled in size over night! The baby seems to be hanging out on the left side and her whole belly is hard as a rock. Still concerned about the milk bag feeling empty and floppy, but she seems like she might be getting ready to do this! She usually runs and plays the whole way to the house , where the stantion is, but this time she didn't really even want to walk. She pooped twice in the fifty feet or so and she looks very pink and pinched. 

http://[URL=http://s86.photobucket.com/user/ajneal30/media/1546326_10152125718115409_723935111_n.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We have not had one develop the udder at the end or after kidding...but we are certainly aware that it does happen! I checked our girls pretty carefully this morning (first ones are due Jan 30, Feb 5, 6 and 7th) They all have udders and the oldest girl due on the 30th has an udder that is really big...the others are in various stages of making their udders. Your girl is a fooler...good thing you were paying attention!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Doubled in size and hard as a rock...could your girl be bloated? I am not saying she is pregnant but having a doe's belly double in size over night and be rock hard my mind brings up the thought of bloat.

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

If it was bloat, would she be belching and passing gas?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Not always, if they are not you WANT them belching and passing gas because that means the danger of bloat is going down. I had a doe bloat BAD last year within a few days of her due date. I had to force her to get up and after drenching her with oil and baking soda I forced her to walk around for an hour until she started farting and belching to get rid of the gas.

I am not saying your girl is bloating but going off what you wrote I am leaning towards that. Is she acting lethargic at all?

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's passing gas and pooping much more than normal. She's belching about the same as any goat. She's not lethargic, but not feeling as active. Like it hurts to jump around.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Sounds like she might have a mild case of bloat, I would put out some baking soda for her to snack on. Keep an eye on her belly and her attitude, if she starts getting tighter in the belly or lethargic you will want to get some baking soda and oil down her stomach probably pretty quick.

I wish I could visually see her to asses if she really did have a mild case of bloat but my gut says that is what is going on. I would try walking her around and rubbing her belly to see if you can't help her start passing the gas faster.

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I gave her about 1/4 c baking soda and she ate it all. Belching like crazy. Still acts like she's in labor. She's holding her tail straight out from her body but arched (If that makes sense?) She's nickering softly instead of screaming her head off like she usually does. She's getting agitated by the dogs that share the shed. She has been around them for a month now and usually ignores them. The hound dog is actually trying to get into her pen with her (he loves babies) and she doesn't like that idea at all.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Some goats do have a soft "talk" that they do for the kids and some of them start when they are in labor. How is the tail head? It sounds like she may be in labor to me too. Is she digging/nesting at all?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is about as good as I can do in the dark. 

http://[URL=http://s86.photobucket.com/user/ajneal30/media/1043994_10152126904345409_1869577836_n.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Hmmmm it looks like she could be getting close . I am glad she ate the baking soda, it will help if she is bloated or just has an upset tummy. Can you try getting a picture of her tail head at her level profile wise? So it would be her standing with her flank to you and you down at her level taking the photo. 

I hope we will be seeing baby pictures soon .

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I hope some of these will work, she was not in a cooperating mood.

http://[URL=http://s86.photobucket.com/user/ajneal30/media/1043994_10152126904345409_1869577836_n-1.jpg.html]







[/URL][/


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

It does look like she is getting closer. I wouldn't say she is going to have them in the next hour but she is getting closer if my guess is right . My does get this hunched look the closer they get to actual labor.

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's down this morning. She was chewing at her sides and nesting all night. She isn't in any distress, so I left her to it and got my own kids up and ready for school. Once they are gone to school, I will go sit with her to make sure she does ok.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

If you catch it, make sure to take pictures of them being born! Maybe it's just me but I like those pictures more than the kid pictures. LOL


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

My boys have asked me to video tape it. You would think watching the dog give birth would have cured them of that, but I guess not, lol. That was a fun conversation. 
"MOM! They are coming out of her.....ewwwwww! Is that where all baby animals come out of?"
"Yes"
"Is that where human babies come out?'
"Yes"
"Did I........? *shakes head* Don't answer that, I don't want to know."


----------



## LaManchaMa (Dec 31, 2013)

How is her bag?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tight, but not very big.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We are all on watch with you (and the boys...lol).


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Aw darn, and I can't watch videos. My dang wifi... grrr! lol

Sounds like she was in early labor last night and has entered the 'second stage' or whatever you want to call it. Also sounds like it should get serious in the next 3 hours. :clap:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I she talking to her belly in the second picture?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's talking to the hound dog behind her, lol. Telling him to back off or she will skewer him with her horns.


----------



## LaManchaMa (Dec 31, 2013)

If she goes in heavy labor with her rump against the wall, move her so the kids have some space to come out.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

EEEEEEE!!!!! BABIES!!! Nothing like babies and weddings that make me go all girlie! LOL <3


----------



## LaManchaMa (Dec 31, 2013)

close to kidding her bag should become full, and her teats should become strutted and shiny (no wrinkles. this is also how you tell if her bag is full)


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, we had a mama goat lie down while pushing, almost breaking the babies neck, he was delivered right after, and thankfully he squeezed his way through!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Brought her out into the sunshine to take a few more pics. Tail set and milk bag.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

As of last night, no babies. Will get her on her stand today so I can look her over.


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

Her bag looks a bit like my 2 girls that will be second fresheners who are due the 28 of Jan.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that she is acting normal again and being her usual obnoxious goat self, I think she might have been developing a case of bloat like I was told on here. Thanks to the advice, I got some baking soda in her quickly and all of her discomfort was due to that. Her belly is getting really tight and you can feel individual body parts in there so hopefully she either stretches some more or she has her kid(s) soon.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Her belly is still getting bigger, no doubt now that she's preggo. Have been getting her up on the station every day and messing with her bag to get her ready for milking. Today the kid(s) were way out on her left side and the first thing I thought when I saw her standing up on the fence was "Holy milk bags!" It still isn't really full or tight, but much more so than yesterday. Her teats are starting to face outward rather than down and her hoo ha is getting puffy. I don't think she's going to have them tonight or anything, but I do think it will be sooner rather than later now.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Just a friendly warning . Don't be surprised if after she kids she acts up a bit when you try to milk her (especially if you keep the kids on her). In my experience FF does even if I handle their udder before kidding give me a bit of grief after freshening. 

I think this partly has to do with their udder being tender and sore and partly because milking causes contractions within the first 24hrs or so. I have also found if I keep the kids on them they are more likely to put up a fuss at being milked. I think it has to do with a natural instinct to only feed their kids (unless they see you are one of their kids).

I am so excited she is getting closer! I love this time of the year when everyone's does start kidding out and I get to enjoy their excitement and all the baby photos.

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ligaments


Belly


Milkbag


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Ooh it looks like her belly has dropped some and it seems her ligs are getting much looser .

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, ligaments look like they're gone! Could be soon, lol

I sure hope she has them soon!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

We are getting a storm rolling in Thursday, freezing rain turning to significant snowfall by Friday. My guess is middle in the night on Thursday. :nana:


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's dropped significantly since yesterday. She's not wanting me to touch her milk bag at all, seems pretty sore. Watched kid(s) roll around a bit, looked like bowling balls shifting from side to side. Felt little body parts right about where the birth canal starts. I wouldn't be surprised if she did this tonight or tomorrow. Of course with her track record, she will probably wait until next week.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh we are getting close! I would expect her to go in the next 24hrs if not sooner  . Yay for babies!!!

Justine


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Her sides look sunken in now compared to previous photo! Probably won't be too much longer.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

tonight or tomorrow. Be sure to be with her from the time it starts to the time her after birth comes out! Was out till midnight with Java on wednesday and didnt wait till she passed her afterbirth, went out the next morning and she had another (it didn't make it). I hate learning from my mistakes!!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

One way to check if there is another kid Awnry Abe is to "bounce" the doe. I ALWAYS do this now to check if the doe is done having kids. It obviously isn't fool proof as you always have the odd doe out. But it always works for me if I want to know if a doe has more kids or not.

How is your girl doing ajneal30?

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just went to check on her and she's climbing the fence begging for more grain. Doesn't appear to be in labor. Will check on her off and on through the night and if it looks like she's getting serious, I will take the heater out and stay with her.

Bouncing the doe sounds pretty self explanatory, is it exactly what it sounds like?


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yep . You straddle the doe facing her rear. Wrap your arms with hands flat on her belly right in front of her udder. Gentle lift the belly up and "bounce" it. You will feel hard knobby things which is the kid (s). You could bounce her now and get a feel for a doe with babies in her . If the doe doesn't have any more kids all you feel is mushy belly .

Justine


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I push her babies around all the time, lol. Got to make sure they are still moving. It's fascinating to feel and watch them move.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm guessing one big buckling. 

It's always another week until it's not. That's my theory, lol


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just found your post, but following. I can feel your anticipation way over here in WI! Good luck!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I seriously think she gets a kick out of this. She just wants the attention when I get up at 2 am to check on her. She thinks it's funny. :angel:


----------



## Kits&Kids (Feb 10, 2012)

January 6 I responded with a guess of 3 weeks out. That will be the 3rd or 4th. Her udder development tells me its still a few days out still. But you never know for sure especially with the ff.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just went and checked on her. Still acting normal, no goo. Babies shifting around a lot and she seemed to be clenching. Not sure if that is her going into labor, or a baby kicking her in the bladder.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

As of this morning she's stretching out, arching her back, stretching her neck, and clenching. I can't imagine it's anything but a contraction. I am off to the goat pen to sit for a while. hopefully the next update will be pics of something cute and fuzzy!


----------



## horsecrazy100 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ohhh, just found this but I am following too!


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Sounds like today is the day!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

YEA!! We are all pulling for her...and you! Come on GIRLS: time to be born!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

GIRLS! *That's* the mojo I am looking for! She's still having contractions, but they are still pretty far between, like 15-20 minutes. Still thinking it will be today, but not right away.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I am betting she will go today . I highly doubt she will go tomorrow, crossing my fingers for girls for you!

Justine


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

No babies yet. She's getting gooey and nesting. Heck, even the dogs are nesting in sympathy in the next pen. I have been checking on her every 45 minute to hour and a half. Doesn't seem to be in pain or struggling so I am going to let her do what she's going to do until it looks like she might be in trouble.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I just think she will have one buck... because she looks like she will have a single, and those singles are usually darn bucklings! 

But good luck, I'm excited! What kind of goo? amber or white?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

From the above picture... she doesn't look like she has dropped? Is it more prominent from the side? I guess it doesn't matter, because obviously she's close!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Amber colored. She has dropped quite a bit from yesterday, but at this point...:shrug:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oooo, yay! Amniotic fluid, that means you should have babies VERY soon! Woop woop! lol... Good luck! :goodjob:


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

From your description of stretching and arching, it sounds like she's been working to get the baby(ies) into position today. Could indicate a single that needed to turn around or multiples needing sorting. Some take longer to situate. If there is amber goo it sounds like they'll be arriving very soon. Put on a pot of coffee! And post pics in the morning!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's been hours since I saw the goo, starting to doubt that's what it was. There wasn't much of it, just a little bit hanging off the end of the hair below her hoo ha.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh... well maybe it was pee. That has happened to my does before...


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am just so tired and so cold. I will never breed a goat to give birth this time of year. I am not at all set up for this.


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

That's exactly what I was thinking at 4:00 this morning. Freezing my rear off and waiting for my doe to start pushing. I could definitely tell when things were getting serious and the goo was a big long string, clear at first and then amber later on. I was exhausted and delirious when she was finally done. I am thinking warm thoughts and quick work on the does part for you!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Let me just tell you, that when she is in LABOR, you will know. You just will. You can tell. Labor is not odd behavior, it's labor, and it's impossible to not notice it. There is a little something about them when they are in labor that's nothing like anything else, and you'll know.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

When you take pics, could you include one of the side showing belly area to tail so I can see the position of the upper back leg (either side)? If you have time


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Aww yes a watched pot never boils nor a
Watched doe... I give her 3-7 more days.
You'll know  in the mean time go inside, rest
& warm up!!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I slept all night in my warm bed and didn't even check on her. Went out this morning and she was upset that she had missed out on all that attention and grain last night. :grump:
Still no babies.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Send some more belly (righthand side, side view), ligaments (up close from the side) and hooha pics.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Right side:


Left side:


Ligaments:



Hoo Ha:


This is what she looked like yesterday afternoon:


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry everyone for being so whiney last night. I was exhausted and cold and apparently I was coming down with something because I have been throwing up this morning. It's frustrating not to know when she was bred or what to expect. If I had known I was going to be doing this, I would have built an enclosure with a nice shed for her, but it was a last minute thing and she is living in my dog run. Not an ideal situation, but it was all I could do.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

ajneal30 said:


> Sorry everyone for being so whiney last night. I was exhausted and cold and apparently I was coming down with something because I have been throwing up this morning. It's frustrating not to know when she was bred or what to expect. If I had known I was going to be doing this, I would have built an enclosure with a nice shed for her, but it was a last minute thing and she is living in my dog run. Not an ideal situation, but it was all I could do.


No problem, we've all been there. She looks soooo close. She's posty, ligaments look nearly gone, she's dropped, and her hooha is flattening out. Only three signs left to watch for: 
1 and 2 - "strutting and streaming"(full udder and goo)
3 - feet!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm, throwing up in the morning?? Hmmm, oh, well, probably just "feeling her pain."
This girl is an absolute master at putting you through it! She is probably a "Gold Star Member of the Doe's Code." Hopefully, she will get 'r done today!!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

dozedotz said:


> Hmmm, throwing up in the morning?? Hmmm, oh, well, probably just "feeling her pain."
> This girl is an absolute master at putting you through it! She is probably a "Gold Star Member of the Doe's Code." Hopefully, she will get 'r done today!!


Sooooo not what you are thinking, lol. Those years are long past.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey, you are the one who started that rumor! I was just helping...lol


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

ajneal30 - I was thinking the same thing and was gonna ask you to post pics from the top and side of yourself so we could see if you're close, but if you're sure...LOL

Seriously, from the side, she looks like she has a little bit before babies come to me too.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

From the pictures... I'm guessing 3-7 days more.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, my youngest is 11. No plans on having any more. I just got them to an age where they are fairly self sufficient. No way do I want to start over. Raccoon breath, my belly may not be flat, but there is certainly no baby hiding in there, lol. I was reading that Clary Sage essential oil will help speed up labor and increase milk supply. Thinking of giving that a try if she hasn't gone by morning.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

You absolutely do not want to speed up labor if she isn't ready. You never know, those kids in there might need more time. Just let nature do it's thing, it's almost always better that way.

If you aren't exactly sure on her due date, then just let her go on her own. If you don't, there is a tiny chance you could end up with premature kids.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

ajneal30 - ha ha ha!! I know how you feel. Goats having babies are a lot like an earthquake. You can't always predict it but you know it's gonna come. They will drive you crazy. Just relax and she'll get there when she's good and ready..just like a goat. lol


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Look, girls, it is none of our business how many children ajneal30 has or when she has them...however, I do distinctly remember that Shannon was exactly ELEVEN, Ryan was 8 and Brendan was 5 (Mac and I dropped Bren at Kindergarten on our way to the hospital) when IAN was born!! So, not for me to interfere or go second guessing (I'm just not that type) but you have to admit that having morning sickness and then denying that you are pregnant is not very modern...just saying...


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL! ajneal30's goat is holding out so they can have their babies together


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL!! (do you think she will ever speak to any of us again?).


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know but I hear the doe has a bottle of Clary Sage essential oil and they both plan to use it tonight!! LOL


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

NO! Well, that does it, you are absolutely worse than I am...and that is saying mucho! lol


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sorry! I've been around pregnant does all day. :runforhills:


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

If she's waiting for me, she's going to STAY pregnant! The clary sage won't do anything if her body isn't ready. And the increased milk production would be a plus.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, good! Your not mad! I was so afraid that raccoon breath (what kind of name is that anyway...Irish?) had offended you. If there is one thing that I have always said it is that people have a right to decide how many kids they have and when and it is no one elses business...except for the people on HT who are always so caring - you can always tell us whatever you want to whenever you want to...we'll just wait here...


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am not easily offended, it's all in good fun!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was just busy watching the Bronco's get their butts kicked!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Uggg..the Broncos have disappointed me! 

Dozetotz - Speaking of names, look who's talking?? And speaking of raccoon breath, what does it smell like anyway? I don't know. Seems like I would after a terrible battle with a family of 3 raccoons that attacked my beloved turkeys. They met their maker in a swift, painless manner and I remember one last breath the chubby one took (dramatic pause) and then she exhaled, it almost smelled of .... peanut butter but I just can't be sure.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

OHHHH thank goodness! They actually scored! sigh!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, Dozedotz is Celt for "the does are eating the oats again" With children named Shannon, Ryan, Brendan and Ian you can bet that this family is Scots/Irish! 
Brendan and family actually live in Seattle...they are Packer fans, too...but will probably make and exception for tonight!!


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

dozedotz said:


> Yes, Dozedotz is Celt for "the does are eating the oats again" With children named Shannon, Ryan, Brendan and Ian you can bet that this family is Scots/Irish!
> Brendan and family actually live in Seattle...they are Packer fans, too...but will probably make and exception for tonight!!


Can I just say that this brought a smile to my face? I remember my grandma singing a song sounding like that.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Did it go like this: Mare's eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. A kid will eat ivy, too. Wouldn't you? 
If that was the song, I can tell you that our children when they were wee bairn thought I was singing: Marezdotz and dozedotz...etc.,etc. LOL...


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Google translator says Dozedotz means "goat berries are stuck between my toes - should have worn shoes".


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Missed the boat on that one...does eat oats! LOLLLLL!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmmm...them is fightin' words in these here hills! People in the Ozarks are very touchy about shoe wearin' jokes. Now, on the other hand, a nice side order of raccoon slathered in peanut butter is much sought after...


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes that's the song. I did too until I was old enough to ask the words!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

I sing that same ditty to the baby goats now...they love it! My children are all grown and have selfishly taken my grandchildren and moved away...life is not fair!!


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

I live about five hours from my parents, I'm sure they share your sentiments.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was going to name goats after both Seahawks and Broncos. I am now afraid that if I named one after the Broncos, it would roll over and die!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Poor Broncos


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

names like dozedotz... raccoon breath... and then the lovely GraceAlice. LOL i'm just kidding.  I actually named myself after my dear goat, Alice. haha! Looks like I am just the _weird _one.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Checked her one last time before bed. Her teats are a little fuller than before, but nothing really urgent. Maybe tomorrow, but not tonight.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Get some rest. My dear father would oppose to this... but rest does help when you are sick.  

Hoping for some babies( or a baby) sooner or later!

Just be glad your goats are pregnant. lol I was watching my ND doe every day until ay 154... and I was going CRAZY. Then, of course once she had them, I missed the anticipation and excitement! So have fun with it, it'll be over before you know it!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I hate to gossip eep: but word around the water cooler is that ajneal30 really like the name Raccoon and if one of her kids has a raccoon mask or even a badger face, guess who it's getting named after?? Moi! 

I have a tricky tricky doe this year. The only real sign right now that she's pregnant is her momma moodiness. I got her last summer and she had pneumonia and wasn't cared for properly. She really didn't like humans. Even once she realized I would feed her everyday and take care of her, she still doesn't like humans. My sign she's prego?? She's gone lovey dovey. She follows me and even puts her face in my hand. I crouch down and little miss lovey dovey comes over and starts cleaning my hair and sniffing my face. She's put on weight but she was seriously underweight when I got her and finally filling out. She has 5 months of dense fleece on her so it's hard to see her body changing. Her gal parts...nothing except a tiny, tiny amount of puffiness in one very small area. If she's preg, and I believe she is (a guess because I didn't see a heat or any mounting), I'm guessing she's in her 3rd month. I wish she would stay like this forever. I have another doe that on a normal, not pregnant day, she's friendly but independent. Pregnant, she's annoyed with me saying "DON'T TOUCH ME!!" or Little Miss Lovey Dovey. Whole lotta hormones in the air over here! ha ha I have a feeling I better start watching a little closer with the first one though. She's gonna trick me and do something I'm not expecting.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Ajneal30 - I do believe you have a little more time before she has them (yes, them). Rest and feel better.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have been getting Daisy up on the stantion every day since I got her. She's always been friendly (she was a bottle baby) and follows me around. The last two days though, she gets very upset if I touch her belly or milk bags. Funny how the personality changes.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

----------------------


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

That doe that swings her head around and got you in the thigh? Is this preg girl that doe?


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

That would be her. I only kept her and the two little male bottle babies.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

So those pics I posted of her when she had dropped.....she sucked that belly right back up today and looks about like she did two weeks ago!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

When she REALLY drops, there is no going back and you will know for sure that she dropped! Here is a doe 20 minutes before she had a kid on the ground. I really wish I had a side picture. When I went out there, I knew she had dropped... because I thought she already had them and I missed it!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Actually Alice I have had does drop (I mean I started looking for kids dropped) and then their belly comes up again. Drives me NUTS when they do that! 

ajneal30 I feel for you! I hate not having due dates and even when you do have them you still second guess yourself (at least I do). The good news is you know she IS getting closer. Just how close.....

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay that's weird. lol nevermind.

P.S. Justine, you can call me Grace.  That's my real name. Alice is my goat's name. LOL


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh geez I thought I had typed Grace! My brain is OBVIOUSLY not working at top notch speed right now :facepalm:.

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay that cracks me up because you have been calling me Alice for days... LOL not like I care, I just think it's funny! 

It's okay, mine isn't either. Which is why it is midnight, I have to get up at 8:00, and I'm sitting here googling pictures of rabbits. Never thought I would turn into this. LOL


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I've had mine look like babies were coming, then nothing. I think some animals, as long as they haven't past the point of no return, are able to delay having their babies. Whether its stress or for some reason the doe feels its not right, not safe or she's not ready, to a degree they can hold off. I've seen it happen in other animals. Alpacas are a prime example of this too.

GraceAlice - now I have to go see if there's a birth announcement for this year's kids or old pics. Hope that went well either way.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

..or it's the body getting ready. Start to look like she'll have them then...no. Again..no. Again...no.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Here you go raccoon breath.  Went fine, besides the fact that he was a huge single buckling, LOL

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/500157-hazels-baby-graphic-birth-photos.html


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh now I am just mortified! I am so sorry Grace! You would think I would type the right name since my own cousin's name is Grace.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

No, Justine, don't be mortified! It's fine, I honestly don't care at all! I used to call you Goldenwoodfarm, lol, so I think it's okay.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't feel bad, AJ. I have a sheep that is due....sometime. They're Mouflons which must be French for spooky as heck. So obviously, it's not like I can bounce her or anything. She and her friend (who already lambed) live with the ram year round and he was a baby when he went in with the girls. Until they started lookin' really plump I wasn't sure and once I was sure then I wasn't sure when!
She's certainly more friendly, actually letting me touch and pet her and her rear is looking redder and puffier...not to mention her bag is filling. She looks larger than her friend so I'm hoping for twins. Another little ewe would be fabulous!
Don't feel alone, I'm in a holding pattern too. At least I know the goats are due in April!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the word sheep is French for spooky (or mean) as heck! LOL


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Daily update: Lots of tongue flapping this morning, probably greedy for her grain. Milk bag is just slightly fuller, she's still got a while before she's strutted.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

GraceAlice - that little boy is so cute that even the most composed, unemotional person would be brought to nose kissing! lol

ajneal30 - We need a game called Pregnant Goat Simulator. lol Check this out - 
http://www.uproxx.com/gammasquad/2014/02/goat-simulator-early-frontrunner-game-year/


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok, seeing some progress. Belly is still not dropped really low, but lower than yesterday. Milk bag is TIGHT and very hard. Teats are not really full yet, but you can feel that there is something in them.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yay!!! I can't wait to see those babies . Come on girl you can do this!

Justine


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh cool! HOPE that it's soon!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Teats are filling up and she's building her nest. Why do they flap their tongue like that?


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Hormones?

I haven't seen does flap tongues in labor, but I've seen them do the flemen thing with their lips a lot in labor. I have seen does flap tongues and wave their paws at herdmates post-kidding like a buck.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Shes been lapping at the air like a dog lapping at water for two days. Makes me laugh and she acts offended that I find humor in it.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

One of mine did that then started licking my head and talking baby talk to me. lol We bonded.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

She French kissed me this afternoon. Right after she ate the after birth. I grabbed her by the cheeks and was telling her what a good mama she was and before I could even move back, I got a mouthful of tongue!


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

You all thought I was going to leave you hanging, didn't you???


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Had to take two of the kids (human kids) to the dr this morning, turns out they have strep. While I was in town I filled the Rx, bought shoes for one, jeans for all three, bought them lunch and finished my shopping for cub scouts. Got home at 2:30 and found these two in the pen. Daisy was licking and licking and licking. She just LOVES these babies. She stepped back and bumped one, she jumped out of the way and nudged him back with his sister so she could keep an eye on them. No worries about her crushing them. She's not sure about feeding them though, probably still sore and pretty confused. I milked her and fed them the colostrum. I got 2/3 of a liter bottle full for them. I fed them what they would take and froze the rest. The little black one is a female 7 lbs. The tan one is a male 6 lbs.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

They're beautiful!! Yay!


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

What little dolls! She was just waiting for you to get busy doing mom things with your little ones before she had her two! Sounds like life is very good at your place. Congrats!


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Adorable and so different looking to each other!! Congrats


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Was really surprised to see the black doeling. Nothing in the herd was black.....


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe a neighbor's fence jumping buck came for a visit one night. ha ha I brought a wild child range buck home late last year to add some neat color, build, and size to my herd. That boy...my gosh..he was like a rubber band, <<boingggg>> and over the fence he'd go from this pen to that pen to the next pen and to the next. If all of my girls were in heat that day, he would have had them all bred before sundown. lol


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

Not an option with this herd. They were secluded on a mountain miles from civilization. Mountain lions were a problem. Neighboring bucks, not so much. Must have been some recessive gene somewhere.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I say they are so cute. Makes it worth the wait.


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

It really was worth the wait. The only way it could have gone better is if they were both doelings. But considering she did this by herself with no help needed, delivered two healthy kids and is a fantastic mother....I'LL TAKE IT!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the new babies! So glad that momma and babies are doing so well. Hope that your babies are feeling much better very soon!


----------



## goat-mima (Feb 4, 2014)

Just started reading this thread tonight and let me tell you I was getting so excited for you ajneal30!!! Pretty babies you have there!! I got a look from my hubby because I got to your pic with the tennis balls on the horns (never saw that before) and burst out laughing! Mine are dehorned.
Thanks ALL of you for the reading entertainment and I know where to go if I have troubles with my April and May births!:happy:

Amy


----------



## ajneal30 (Dec 19, 2013)

I got the idea for the tennis balls right here on this forum, lol. I was tired of being gored.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

One of my does started really bagging up. I check every other day and yesterday, it was like HELLO! I wasn't expecting anything for about another 4 weeks, so I looked back on my records and noticed I overlooked a breeding in Sept. :facepalm: I was using one I saw 3 weeks later. Soo, YIPPPEEEEE!!! I don't have to wait so long. Oh my gosh! I should go out and buy some bubble gum cigars right now, both blue and pink! She's been getting a little big for having another month to go but I thought she had triplets this time. She's about the same size as when she's preg with twins. :banana:


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, black in goats is recessive.


----------

